# Canadian moving to Seattle



## freesole (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I see that you are all very knowledgeable about the visa and moving process in the US so I thought I would ask some questions that I am very curious about. Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Background
I am a Canadian citizen that is going to be making a move to the US very soon (Seattle specifically). I will be coming over on a TN visa but I have never lived in the US previously. 

Questions
1. With no former credit history in the US, how difficult will it be for me to lease a car? Or will I need to acquire a lease in Canada and somehow drive the car over?

2. What will I need to open a bank account and credit card in the US? Is it difficult for someone with no credit history in the US?

3. How long does it take for utilities such as internet to be installed in an apartment? I'm just wondering if it is 1 week or 3-4 weeks like in the UK. 

Thanks all!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No credits history means higher rates.
You can open bank accounts without social security number using form W8 and bringing proof of ss# by later. Rule of thumb wait two weeks after entering the US to apply in person for your ss#.
Utilities are often included in rent/lease. Otherwise it takes a day or two to get the billing transferred to the new resident. Internet should not take more than a few days. Be prepared to pay deposits.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Car leases, though, might be pretty easy these days even with no or bad credit given some new(ish) technology. As long as the vehicle is insured and trackable (Lojack, for example), and as long as you've paid enough cash to cover the depreciation, almost anyone can lease a vehicle.

Or you can buy a car, used or new. Car prices have not kept pace with inflation, and they've improved tremendously over the past couple decades (again thanks to technology), so it's probably never been more affordable in real terms to buy a car.


----------

